# new at the forums with Question



## 280zxturbo (Sep 17, 2004)

i have 2 `82 280zx one turbo and one n/a the na is in better shape and same engine except piston rings are diff i was wondering if it would work to put the manifold and turbo on the n/a


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Post this in the Nissan Z forums then the 280Z/300ZX sub forum. We have a great team there to help you

Welcome to NF and enjoy your stay.


----------

